# WIP Chaplain conversion



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

You know, one of these days I may actually stop converting and paint something...

I tried some new stuff with this guy, I am not totally satisfied with how the chains turned out, I had a glue mishap or two, but let me know what you think.

Apologies for terrible picture quality.











































Oh sweet Emperor, the GS under his tome looks atrocious, off to fix it, ignore that please...


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Not bad. What kind of chain is that?


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

I was complaining loudly about having to go buy chain when my wife appeared out of nowhere with an old necklace and some earrings that worked perfectly, buahaha.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Now I have to say I like that! Damn nice conversion.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice. It's good to see the 'Doghouse Pattern' gothic leg style cropping up more often


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought two boxes of WHFB Warriors of Chaos for the awesome bits, then I discovered Doghouse's amazing gothic marines, and he inspired me to actually create my own DIY troop type as an excuse to make a few squads of gothic marines. Also inspired me to finally try using GS.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

where did you get the shoulder pads and the armor around his neck it looks awesomely good


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

Shoulder pads are the Company Champion shoulders from the Command Squad box, and his torso is the MK. 8 armor torso from the SM squad box, with the skull on the neck filed off, and the center of the chest symbol filed off with a rosarius glued to it.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Tvayumat said:


> You know, one of these days I may actually stop converting and paint something...


:nono: don't do that then I will have to start painting all my stuff and stop converting. I love almost everything on this guy but the chain and skulls on the arm. I think if the chain and skulls were more around the belly or the skulls were on the chain across the chest. Still this is great and I'll be curious to see what you do with him.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

The arm chain looked better in my mind's eye, and I'm still trying to think of maybe a better way to do it. The idea I had was that he goes into battle with a blank chain wrapped around his arm, and claims skulls as he goes, but they didn't end up hanging quite like I'd hoped... I like the idea of having the skulls on the chest chain, but I already destroyed my fingertips putting them on his arm.... grrrrr....


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats fearking awesome


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent conversion (OK, I'll ignore the GS around the waist for now) But I love the chain of skulls hanging from his arm!

Well done!k:


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

UPDATE

Made him a new crozius, what do you think? I'm not sure about it yet...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Better and better, mate.

I'm surprised nobody asked where that helm came from.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice, love the new Crozus. It would also make a excellent thunder-hammer. Where does th bottom of the haft come from?


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

It's the icon staff from the Chaos Terminator Lord with the top cut off(obviously)

I was thinking of substituting the new crozius for Melta Bombs, saying that it is an ancient design called a Fusion Hammer, and it has itty bitty melta emitters in the mouths... good idea? I was going to try to paint the demon heads so they look like they're glowing with heat.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The guy is too tall. If you want the hip area to look right the belt buckle of the SM armour has to touch the top of the crotchplate of the Chaos armour.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

@ubershveinen - THANK THE EMPEROR! Posted on two separate forums and FINALLY some critical feedback! That particular element is difficult to address as the process of making the "Doghouse" pattern marine naturally generates that space... I've been trying to think of maybe something to put there to draw attention away from the gap... I liked the height because this character's fluff calls for him to be a giant even among SMs, and he towers nicely over my other models, but that space draws the eye in a bad way...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Chains maybe? or perhaps armour plates?


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm gonna go play Call of Duty 4 and go to bed, tomorrow I will try GSing some armor or something above his codpiece and see what ya'll think. In the meantime, I have NO IDEA how I am going to base him, please, inspire me!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the new crozius..., it actually looks like a weapon now. (The usual always look off to me) As a matter of fact I think that I'm going to tear mind apart a try something similar.

As far as you base is concerned I would have to see what the rest of your army is like to give you some cohesive ideas.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Where'd the helm come from?


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

@ Galahad: Skull helm is from WHFB Warriors of Chaos


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow that is a pretty sweet model, looks 10x cooler than the chaplains gw makes. For some reason the chain is the only thing that looks odd. Just the way it hangs looks kind of dull and static for a model that seems to be in motion. I wonder if there is a way to get some thin wire in there to model so it isn't just drooping down like that.

PS that plasma pistol is awesome where is it from??


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

This makes me want to do a conversion for a chaplain on a bike because I'm not to keen on the one that GW already do. But still awesome conversion :biggrin:

By the way, where did you get that skull head? Or have i missed something lol


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

To rectify the hip area, I would recommend cutting off the WFB legs to the top on exactly the armour's top, digging out the middle bit by whittling. This would require greenstuff filler, though.

If you want your character to be MY NAME IS HUGE, then you have to add height in several places. The soles of the feet is easy, the knee joints is another, and the hips, but your hips already need some reduction. If you're willing to go further, a tiny extra addition to the top and bottom legs by bisecting them and adding a tiny layer of GS and inning them back will work, and do the same thing at the most natural part of the chestplate. It is very hard, but it will make your character proportionately huge.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

@uberschveinen - I'm going to go argue with myself for a while, see if I am willing to go this far on this model. I will take what you have said into account for future "Doghouse" marines for sure. Gah, you've made me feel bad for wanting to say "Good enough" on a model I was so proud of! Curse you, now if I DON'T do something I will feel like a half-asser. lol, we curse the ones who force us to be accountable to ourselves eh?


----------

